# Franchi 48 AL (Parts Needed)



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Farms Brescia H-170 12 gauge by Tradewinds made in Italy that has been out of commission for 3 years. The magazine tube broke; this was my youngest son's favorite shotgun. I have been trying to find a parts without any luck.

Saturday evening Jiffy and Horsager were coming over to my garage for a few beers so I set out the shotgun on the table knowing Horsager would be able to help. Horsager is truly amazing when it comes to firearms..... After looking at my pile of parts he told me it was identical to the Franchi 48 AL. Thanks Horsager !!! :beer:

Now after doing quite a bit of internet research I am having trouble finding a friction ring for it. I found a magazine tube through Numrich Gun Corporation, but I haven't ordered it yet. If possible, I would like to get all the parts through one source.

I am looking for the magazine tube, friction ring and a replacement butt plate. If anyone has any suggestions, it would be appreciated. Tomorrow I plan on calling a few companies that do not have parts lists available on-line.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jack's 1st, Rapid City SD

Ahlman's, Fairbault MN

Brownells (they have a website)

Briley (they do a ton of custom shotgun work, they might have a part just "laying around")


----------

